# Succulent Grapes Make A Great Diet



## Aethelwine (Sep 21, 2007)

You people may wondering how grapefruits give diet our body, i will tell the advantages here, The grape fruit diet is a very good cholesterol killer .It is good for the heart. Moreover you can eat as much as you want .Thus following the grape fruit diet will help you to burn the unwanted fats and cholesterol. So it is little wonder that it is called a heart health diet fruit.i will give you daily food plan here:* Drink 8 glass of water everyday* Eat till you are full without leaving or eliminating anything* Cut up on coffee intake and give up eating white vegetables and potatoes. So also desserts.* Don't change the quantity of grapefruit or its juice intake for anything as it is the thing that kindles the burning of fat.* Foods fried in butter are okay and you can use that butter too. There is no restriction on meat too.I think it will be useful for all dieting peoples


----------

